# Storage Tub for a goldfish tank/pond?



## cuticom (Dec 14, 2006)

Well it's a long story but the bare bones of it are that my 10 gallong tank that houses my paradise fish is broken and he needs a new tank. So I want to give him the 20g that Onyx my black moor currently lives in. So I need to get some type of new tank/pond for Onyx.

After looking at the prices for tanks, I kinda went off the idea of buying a glass tank LOL. So what I was thinking was of getting a large storage tub and setting it up like an indoor storage tub for Onyx my goldfish.

I need to visit some stores to price stuff but I do know I can get a tub 100 cm long, 60 wide and 40 deep. Which works out to be 240l or 60g. So I could add a filter and gravel etc and I thought it'd make a cool, small indoor pond, and those storage tubs only cost about $30. Where as to get a new 20g tank I'm looking at at least $50, probably more.

What do you guys think? if I got the massive tub i could also get Onyx a goldfish friend to play with.

Emma


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Emma
I have used a rubbermaid tub for 3 years now with my pond goldfish for winter and never had a side effect.
so onyx should be fine plus then you can get more.


----------

